# Lattice on a slope



## mschmid (Jun 9, 2008)

I just finished my deck and would like to put lattice under the deck to hide the substructure, but my yard slopes slightly. What would be the best way to install the lattice to conform to the slope?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

It would look best if you install the lattice panels square to the deck's framing. You can cut the contour of the slope into the panel before attaching it.

It is easy to do...

Clamp the panel in place about a foot or two higher than it will be in its finished location, level to the deck. If you don't have clamps you can use a couple nails or screws in an inconspicous place. Use a scrap piece of lumber as a guide to scribe the grade's contour onto the lattice. The bottom of the scrap will follow the grade, and the top is where you'll hold the pencil to mark the lattice. You'll need to plan ahead with how high you mount the lattice (or how long the scrap is) to minimize waste. Even if you don't cut enough off the bottom to fit, you can always make a straight cut across the top to remove a little more and get the fit perfect. I'd suggest leaving a couple inches at the bottom so the lattice isn't on the wet ground all the time.


----------

